# Funding IVF - Petition response from Number 10



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just got this response from a petition that I signed. I see it as being fobbed off!!!

http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page19464

xxx


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

just a tad, and no mention of wales...great!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is the first petition i set up and am more than disappointed with the email

funding needs to be unified throughout the UK

auntie kerry i am campaigning now for wales


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

To be honest, this is exactly the type of response I've had from previous petitions on similar and other issues. I may be cynical but the whole petition thing seems to be a bit of a publicity stunt - I've not seen them actually change anything because of a petition that's been put on there.... 

Sorry you didn't get anything more positive from them Nicksy. It is always worth a try though, and it may have made someone take more notice....


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All

I have just been reaing this too and its the same old fobb off we always get. WHY OH WHY cant they just make it the same for everyone in this country regardless of where you live

I get so angry ARGHHHH

I think the only way to get change is to keep pressing them so good on ya for starting this petition


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm so fed up with these petition responses. They have on all but one occssions made no mention that they are taking the opinions of the signaturies into account or that they are changing anything as a result. It just says "this is what we've already been doing - you foolish people for not accepting we're already great".

The only exception I've seen was a petition I started to have endometriosis reclassified on the website used by the government officials when deciding on Incapacity Benefit and Disabled Living Allowance. It was classified as a subsection of pelvic inflammatory desease but after our petition and a host of emails they reclassified it under its own heading.   

But that is the only one I've seen that has made a difference and it was a fairly small issue compared to IVF funding for all. 
xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think that if we all keep up the pressure that in time things might change, all we can do is hope. I am paying my bill for my 3rd private cycle tomorrow which will then exclude me from any further nhs treatment yet i will carry on campaigning for funding as i feel it is something that is so very important

pinkcarys good work on your petition

IVF was only funded by the NHS in the first place because of patient pressure!


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi all is there nothing that can be done on this am new to it all so just wondering jade xxx


----------

